# Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?



## Marion (20. März 2013)

Guten Morgen . Bin neu hier und ich weiß nicht wie ich ein neues Thema beginnen soll. Ich wollt um Rat fragen wegen meinen Goldfische . Jetzt nach dem Winter , sind ca dreizehn tote Goldfische unter der dünnen Eisschicht geschwommen . Jetzt wo es wieder wärmer ist , hab ich heute wieder zwei tote raus , einen kleinen vom letzten Jahr und einen Großen. Habe auch zehn Kois drin , die haben bisher nichts . die Goldfische haben äußerlich keine Krankheitszeichen. Haben den Teich letztes Jahr neu angelegt , da unser Bambus die Teichfolie beim alten Teich durchstossen hat . Kann mir jemand helfen ? 

Liebe Grüße Marion


----------



## jolantha (20. März 2013)

*AW: Koi krank*

Hallo Marion,
bei 10  und *80* Goldfischen auf 10000 Liter ist Dir nicht zu helfen ! Sorry


----------



## Lucy79 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Koi krank*

Hallo Marion..

ein neu angelegter Teich( Schreibst Du ja), dann 10 Koi und 80 Goldis...  die sind ganz einfach im Winter krepiert, vermutlich folgen noch weiter bis man mit dem Füttern anfangen kann...   Nitritpeak?, Sauerstoffmangel??.. wie tief ist der Teich???  wie gefiltert? läuft im Winter irgendwas an Technik? ( Pumpe?)


----------



## Marion (20. März 2013)

*AW: Koi krank*

Mein Teich ist ca 1,60 tief Es sind kleinere Goldfische haben.. Nachdem der Teich neu gemacht wurde kam der __ Fischreiher . Wir sahen zwei Wochen lang keine Fische mehr und da dachten wir es wären keine mehr drin . Worauf wir neue Kois kauften . Hab ein Eisfreihalter laufen . Den UV Filter und den normalen hab ich noch nicht an . Mein Nachbar nimmt die Hälfte der Goldfische wenn es wärmer ist . PH- Wert lass ich heute messen . Es betrifft nur die Goldfische bisher . Hab Kanne Brotdrunk reingemacht vor zwei Tagen . 

Liebe Grüße Marion


----------



## Lucy79 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Koi krank*

so lange es so kalt ist kann man nicht viel tun.....  Du solltest auch einige Koi abgeben, denn 10 Stück bei so wenig Wasser geht irgendwann arg schief....  das mit dem __ Fischreiher und den scheuen Fischen kenne ich...  haben nun nen Elektrozaun drum,bei Euch sollte es ein Netz tun...     was ist das für ein Eisfreihalter?


----------



## Marion (20. März 2013)

*AW: Koi krank*

Wie kann ich denn Bilder hochladen ?


----------



## Zacky (20. März 2013)

*AW: Koi krank*

Hallo Marion.

Bei der Teichgröße und dem von Dir besagten Besatz ist nicht viel zu machen. Wenn die Fische keine äußerlichen Verletzungen aufweisen, ist es am wahrscheinlichsten, dass sie auf Grund des deutlichen Überbesatzes nicht genügend lebenswichtigen Sauerstoff erhalten haben. Auch ist die Möglichkeit gegeben, dass sie einfach nicht genügend Kraft hatten um den Winter zu überstehen, was heißen kann, dass sie keine Energiereserven hatten. Dein Eisfreihalter hast du laufen lassen, was mir jetzt sagt, dass es ein Luftsprudler sein müsste!? Hat der auch für reichlich Sauerstoff im Wasser sorgen können oder nur das Eisloch freihalten können? Bei deiner Teichgröße sind schon die 10 Kois die absolute Obergrenze, sofern ein richtig dimensionierter Filter dran ist. Der Kanne-Brottrunk bringt jetzt nix, da die Teichtemperaturen vermutlich einfach viel zu niedrig sind.

Welche Temperaturen hast Du aktuell im Teich? Ist dein Teich komplett aufgetaut? Wie sind die Umgebungstemperaturen bei euch? Wie groß sind die Kois? Wieviel Kois sind denn jetzt tatsächlich drin? - weil lt. profil sind es 10 Koi und 80 Goldis, aber in deinem Thread schreibst du: *"Wir sahen zwei Wochen lang keine Fische mehr und da dachten wir es wären keine mehr drin . Worauf wir neue Kois kauften."*

Ich drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen, dass der Rest der Bande überlebt. Sobald es die Außentemperaturen es erlauben, solltest du den Filter wieder einschalten. UV brauchst erstmal nicht. Was für einen Filter hast du?


----------



## Lucy79 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Koi krank*

wenn Du im Antwortfeld ganz oben rechts guckst ist da ein ,,Bild", wenn Du da drauf gehst steht da ,,Bilder einfügen"


----------



## Stephan81 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Koi krank*

Hi zusammen
Oh weija wie kommt mann nur auf so eine Idee so fiele Fische in so einen kleinen Teich (Behälter) zu setzen!Kopfschütelnd
was du schleunigst tun solltest  so bald die Temperaturen es zu lassen Fischbestand drastisch verringern (verkleinern) und das nicht zu knapp!
Was jetzt ne möglichkeit wäre fiel Sauerstoff mittels einer starken Sauerstoffpumpe einbringen,oder einige Fische entnehmen und bis die Temperaturen es erlauben Umsetzen!
Desweiteren einfach mal hier im Forum sich die Grundkenntnisse gründlich durchlesen!
Dann würds schon was werden!

Grüße


----------



## Marion (20. März 2013)

*AW: Koi krank*

Die Goldfische haben sich von alleine so vermehrt , bei den Kois trag ich die Schuld 
Hab heute alle Pumpen angeworfen . Ab wann kann ich denn die Fische umsetzen ?Wieviele Fische wären ok? Der Teich hat 6 auf 8 Meter und ist ca 170cm tief .

vielen Dank für euer Tips


----------



## Marion (20. März 2013)

*AW: Koi krank*

Hier ein Bild vom Teich wo er frisch angelegt wurde


----------



## Christine (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Das sind doch nie im Leben 6 x 8 m 
Oder war das die Grundstücksgröße?


----------



## Marion (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Hallo Zacky,

Vor vier Jahren haben wir das Haus hier gekauft, ein Teich ca. 5000 war vorhanden, drumherum wuchs Bambus. Der hatte sich vorletztes Jahr durch die Teichfolie gebohrt  Letztes Jahr im Juni haben wir den Teich komplett an eine andere Stelle neu gemacht, weil nichts mehr zu reparieren war. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren es schon so viele Goldfische. Haben sich alleine vermehrt. Kaufte dann vier Kois (10 cm) . Mehr wollte ich sowieso nicht drin haben.  Als der __ Reiher da war, waren alle Fische weg, zwei Wochen lang. Haben den Boden nach denen abgesucht...nichts. Dann kauften wir wieder vier Kois und mein Schwiegervater brachte am selben Tag drei weitere als Überraschung mit. Als wir die reinsetzten, kamen die anderen an die Oberfläche. Bei unserem Nachbar hat der Reiher auch zugeschlagen, sind aber seit damals nicht mehr aufgetaucht, zwei-drei vieleicht. Der würde die hälfte meiner Goldis nehmen. 
Hatte vorher noch nie Probleme mit dem Teich, obwohl der viel kleiner war der Alte und ich überhaupt keine Pumpen oder dergleichen drin hatte. Ich hab die Fische nicht mal gefüttert. 
Ich hänge sehr an meinen Fischis und ich war im Fachhandel und hab mich wegen der Menge der Kois erkundigt...die sagten zehn wäre ok. Da waren die Kois ja schon da. Ich wollte nur vier, aber da die totgeglaubten wieder auftauchten und es Schwiegervater mehr als gut meinte hab ich jetzt den Salat. 
Wieviel Fische darf ich reinsetzen? Der Teich hat 6mx8mx und 1,70cm tiefe...könnte auch tiefer sein....

Achja...Ich wohne bei Karlsruhe und wir haben über 8 Grad heute....

viiiiiiielen Dank für die Antwort.


----------



## Marion (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Anhang anzeigen 114719


----------



## Marion (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Hab mein Mann gerade gefragt, 13000L gehn rein....die Meter wo ich angegeben hab, ist der Teich mit Pflanzen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Hi Marion,

die Koi sollten zumindest alle wieder raus. Für den ersten Koi rechnet man 10.000l und für jeden weiteren Koi , ohne eine speziell auf Koihaltung ausgelegte Filteranlage, nochmals min. 5000l (für die jetzigen 10 Koi allein sollte der Teich min. 55.000 - 60.000l haben)

MfG Frank


----------



## Zacky (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Hallo Marion.

OK! Wo fangen wir an!? Die Tiefe und die Größe des Teiches sind erst einmal grundsätzlich OK. Was für einen Filter hast du nun dran und welche Pumpenleistung hast du? Teichbelüfter vorhanden?

An deiner Stelle würde ich mich von den Goldfischen im Ganzen trennen und nur die Kois halten.  Die werden sich auch nicht so schnell vermehren, wie die Goldis. Das der Filter läuft ist schon mal gut, nur achte bitte auf die Temperaturschwankungen die sich jetzt ggf. zeigen. Welche Teichtemperatur hast du und ist der Teich nun schon eisfrei?

Die Fische kannst du erst ab 15°C Wassertemperatur umsetzen. Alles andere ist jetzt für die Tiere nur Stress und schadet mehr als es hilft. Der Bestand an Kois ist für deinen Teich schon grenzwertig, aber ich denke mal, dass geht eine Zeit lang gut. Die Goldfische sollten dann aber definitiv raus. Für den Besatz mit Koi gibt es verschiedene Ansatzpunkte: - zum Einen sagt man für den 1.Koi 5000 l und jeder weitere 1000 l --> dann gibt es aber wieder Meinungen für denm 1.Koi 10.000 l und jeder weitere 1000 l.

Aber gut, dass sollte jetzt nur am Rande erwähnt werden, denn so lange sie noch kleiner sind, geht das auch mit 11 Kois. (immer vorausgesetzt eine funktionierende und ausreichende Filteranlage) Sobald sie die Größe von 40-50cm erreichen, solltest du Dich von einigen trennen. :?

Im Moment würde ich die Filteranlage wieder laufen lassen, gerne auch gedrosselt, je nachdem wie groß die Umwälzrate ist, dann auf jeden Fall Sauerstoff über einen Lüfter einbringen. Ab 6°C Wassertemperatur und entsprechender Bewegung der Koi 1-2 x die Woche etwas (ganz wenig - 4-5 Pellets je Koi) Winterfutter. Liegen sie am Boden, alles erst einmal so lassen und nicht füttern. Winterfutter ist reiner Energieträger und leicht zu verdauen. 

Bitte die Wasserwerte wie PH, KH, Nitrat und Nitrit messen. zum Messen das Test-Wasser auf Zimmertemperatur bringen. Wenn die Werte gut sind, dann ist OK, wenn sie doch eher abweichen, dann die nächsten 2 Wochen je 1/4 Wasserwechsel. Es dauert auch ein paar Tage bis die Bakterien im Filter wieder anfangen richtig zu arbeiten. Jedoch alles unter dem Vorbehalt der Teich ist weitestgehend eisfrei!

Und die Frage: Wieviel Fische du einsetzen darfst? --> dafür gibt es keine 100% definierten wissenschaftlichen Richtlinien...die Fische müssen sich wohl fühlen und Platz haben...die Wasserwerte müssen stimmen und der Filter muss mit dem Schmutz fertig werden...die oben genannten Werte sind die einizige Richtlinie die sich bei Koihaltern / Züchtern über die Jahre als sinnvoll und verhältnismäßig gezeigt hat...

...und das mit dem Fachhandel - naja, ist manchmal eher der Kommerz im Vordergrund ...

Das wird schon!


----------



## Marion (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Jesses...ich könnt heulen 
Mein Filter hat eine Leistung von 15000l, dann hab ich noch einen kleinen drin, der hat 3000l. Der Teich (Pfütze )
ist vollkommen eisfrei, bei uns ist es relativ mild. 
Wär ich doch schon früher auf dieses Forum gekommen, dann hätte ich nicht so viele Fehler gemacht. Aber die Goldfische vermehren sich auch rasend. Schenk meinem Nachbar soviel er will, die anderen werd ich im Gemeindeblatt ausschreiben..
Die Teichbepflanzung ist auch relativ wenig, da alles neu eingesetzt wurde letzten Juni. Hab den Teich geschenkt bekommen und nach Herz gehandelt, wohl aber nicht nach Verstand. 
Kois hergeben wär schlimm für mich...die haben Namen


----------



## lotta (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Hallo Marion,
die Goldis kannst du sicher ALLE in einem Gartencenter/Baumarkt mit Teichbedarf abgeben!
Im Gemeindeblatt findest du wohl eher wenige Interessenten.
Bist du mal mit einem Zollstock/Meterstab/Maßband an deinem Teich gewesen?
Nachgemessen?
Ich denke, dass dein Foto nicht wirklich so sehr täuschen kann, selbst incl.Pflanzen nicht
Da  würde ich wirklich , in deinem eigenen Interesse, genau nachmessen, danach kannst du viel besser planen
Du hängst wirklich sehr an deinen Koi, das kann ich gut verstehen, meine Fische haben auch alle Namen.
Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass du gute Tips bekommen wirst und Möglichkeiten findest,
deinen Teich aufzupäppeln


----------



## Patrick K (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

@ Susanne



> das mit dem __ Fischreiher und den scheuen Fischen kenne ich... haben nun nen Elektrozaun drum,bei Euch sollte es ein Netz tun...



das ist wohl der schlechteste Rat den du ihr geben kannst..........................

bei den Goldi Besatz würde ich noch gar nichts gegen den Besuch vom __ Reiher machen 

@ Marion da ist doch noch genug Grünzeug aussenrum das weg muss, Kopf hoch und Spaten raus

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

rh Marion...

Nun hast Du uns ja gefunden und wir finden gemeinsam eine Lösung. Wir haben alle viele Fehler gemacht und daraus manchmal auch recht schmerzhaft lernen müssen. 

Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass du deine Kois vorerst nicht abgeben musst, aber dann muss vielleicht in ein paar Jahren nochmal umgebaut werden. 

Die Filter klingen aus der Ferne betrachtet ganz gut. Hast du dazu noch die genauen Bezeichnungen? Was für Pumpen hängen an den Filtern? Hast du irgendeinen Vorfilter dran oder geht das Wasser direkt in die Filterbehälter? Wann hast du die Filter letztmalig gereinigt? Vor dem Winter hoffentlich!? Kannst du bitte mal Bilder von deinem Filteraufbau machen und einstellen? :beten

Das Frühjahr fängt ja in Teilen an und die Teichsaison beginnt erst. Also wird das dieses Jahr schon besser werden und Pflanzen kann man auch schon bestellen. Viele Pflanzen im Teich sind gut und nützlich, also kannst du da jeden cm deiner Flachzonen zu pflanzen.

Wie gesagt: Dann noch die Wasserwerte und die Temperaturen vom Teich prüfen!


----------



## Lucy79 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Patrick, Du bist ja gemein....   aber wen
n man den __ Reiher trainieren könnte dass er nur die Goldis holt wärs super


----------



## koifischfan (20. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

@patrick k
Elektrozaun finde ich ebenfalls gut. Der Draht ist sehr haltbar und wenig sichtbar, die Stangen verrotten nicht.
Bloß wer sagt, daß dort auch ein Weidezaungerät angeschlossen ist?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Hi Marion,

ich nehme mal an der Filter, ausgelegt für ein 15.000l Teich, ist so ein Komplettsatz von Oase, Heissner, ect. aus den Gartenbaumarkt, oder?

Bei diesen Teichfiltern gibts was wichtiges zu beachten. Die Angaben "für Teiche bis xxx l" bezieht sich dort immer nur auf fischfreie Teiche. Schon bei ner handvoll Goldfischen sinkt die Filterleistung rapide (auf ca. 1/3 der Angabe) ab, für Koi sind die auf Dauer gänzlich überlastet

MfG Frank


----------



## Stephan81 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Koi krank*



Marion schrieb:


> Hier ein Bild vom Teich wo er frisch angelegt wurde



Hallo 
Äm das mit deinen Maßangaben 6,00mx8,00m deines Teichs kann hier auf dem Bild net stimmen!Warum na wenn ich mir mal dein Zaun und die Kantensteine  anschaue dann komme ich da nirgens auf so ne beschriebene Länge und Breite!Weil Zaunpfahl Abstände sich meist in den Maßen von 1,80m oder 2,00m befinden!Meinst du vielleicht die Maße der gekauften Folie? Am besten gehst du bitte  mal hin und mist den Teich mal nach! 
Und um dir weiter helfen zu können wären auch ein paar Bilder von der Filteranlage sinnvoll!Da der bei dir mit die wichtigste und stärkste Aufgabe haben würd!
Ansonsten hast ja schon recht gute Tipps bekommen!
Grüße


----------



## Sandra1976 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Hallo,
da schließ ich mich mal den Vorrednern an. Bei der angegebenen Größe und Tiefe vom Teich müsstet ihr über ein Wasservolumen von ca. 80.000 Litern kommen und keine 13.500 :__ nase
Vorausgesetzt er ist überall gleich tief, was ich nicht glaube. Also da müsst ihr mal einen neuen Zollstock kaufen oder ne neue Brille 
Da bringt kein Schönreden was..... Goldies raus oder Teich wirklich auf diese Größe bauen 
Gruß Sandra


----------



## jolantha (21. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Hallo Marion,
hab ich da was überlesen ? Erst hieß der Thread : Koi krank ,
jetzt : Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?  

Sind jetzt alle 80 Goldfische tot ???


----------



## Christine (21. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Moin,

die Größe des Teiches hat Marion jetzt ja schon berichtigt - lest Ihr eigentlich alle Beiträge?

Wir haben lt. Marions Mann ein Volumen von ca. 13.000 l  

Die Beitragsüberschrift "Koi krank" rührt daher, dass Marion sich ursprünglich an diesen Thread angehängt hatte. 

Sind jetzt alle Klarheiten beseitigt?


----------



## Stephan81 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Hi blumenelse

Äm dann sach mir mal wo die Maße des Teiches berichtigt stehen!Es steht nach wie vor 8x6m!
Und dann ne Angabe von 13000L auf einmal???
Na gut das ding ist ganz einfach ohne genaue Angaben wie dann bestmöglichst helfen??
Und ob der Beitrag nun Koi krank oder Goldfische tot heißt, ist egal,wir müßen nun mal genau wissen wie der Teich und die Technik beschaffen ist um bestmöglichst zu helfen!
Oder gibst du Ratschläge ohne zu wissen wollen wie groß der Teich ist und welche genaue Technik verbaut ist??
Schließlich soll ja vernünftig geholfen werden damit in der nächsten Wintersaison so etwas nicht wieder vorkommt!Und das betrifft halt auch die Filteranlage und den Teich,und nicht nur die Fische!

Grüße


----------



## Christine (21. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Hallo Stephan,

Erstens heiße ich Christine,
Zweitens ist die Volumenkorrektur in [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/15/]Beitrag 15[/URL]
Drittens bezog sich die Antwort mit "Koi krank" auf Jolanthas Frage.

Also können wir die Frage "lest ihr alle Beiträge" in Deinem Fall ja wohl mit "nein" beantworten.


----------



## Stephan81 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Hi Christine
List du dir das auch wirklich durch!Ich glaube nicht!Sonst hättest meine Antwort verstanden!
HM


----------



## jolantha (21. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Klar, doch , haut Euch erst einmal !

Deswegen weiß ich ja immer noch nicht, ob *alle* 80 Goldis tot sind!
Wenn ja, ist es ja nur von Vorteil für die Koi, steiegn die Überlebenschancen
rapide . ( Falls die toten Fische alle raus sind ! )


----------



## Marion (21. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Hallo . NEIN , es sind nicht alle Goldfische tot . Ca . 16 Stück davon . Und für mich ist jeder Fisch schlimm , ich hänge an denen auch wenn es bei" nur " Fische sind . Die Maße sind vom kompletten Teich und von meinem Landschaftsbauer . Mir tut es furchtbar leid das ich aus unerfahrenheit praktisch meine Fischis auf dem Gewissen hab. Ich schreib gerade vom Handy aus unerfahrenheit, morgen versuch ich ein Bild vom Teich reinzustellen wo man den Filter sieht . Und ja , das war ein komplettes Filtersysthem von Oase . In unserem alten Teich , der bissle kleiner war , waren die Kois noch nicht drin. Da hatte ich keinen Filter und hab die nicht gefüttert und da war alles ok . Ich hab letztes Jahr alles neu gepflanzt im und um den Teich . Muss jetzt nur noch wachsen. Die Goldfische und ein paar Kois versuch ich abzugeben . Wegen dem Strom am Teich ....ich hab drei Hunde und zwei Katzen, wär glaub net so toll


----------



## lotta (21. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Hmmm
und ich kann noch immer nicht glauben, dass der Teich auf dem Foto,
 ... selbst samt Blumen (obwohl man die ja in der Regel nicht ins Teichvolumen einrechnet)
eine tatsächliche Größe von 8x6m haben kann...
MARION, hast du denn mal einen Meterstab zur Hand genommen?
Das würde vielleicht helfen, diese Spekulationen zu beenden und dein Problem wirklich zu besprechen
Und schön wäre es tatsächlich , wenn du mehr über deinen Filter berichten könntest.
Lass dich nicht entmutigen, im Gegenteil
Hier kennen sich VIELE, echt richtig gut aus, aber ohne genauere Angaben von dir,
haben auch die BESTEN nur eine geringe Chance, dir weiter zu helfen.
Ich hoffe, dass du hier noch gute Tips bekommen wirst und sich dein Problem lösen lässt
P.S. und mach dir kein schlechtes Gewissen, du hast ja aus Unwissenheit und nich vorsätzlich gehandelt und bist ja schon dabei,
das Beste daraus zu machen um die Situation zu verbessern... Ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## koifischfan (21. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Hallo, wohnt denn keiner in der Nähe? Das Wochenende naht und da ist Einiges zu schaffen.


----------



## Marion (21. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Mein Landschaftsbauer ist gerade da . Hab ihm gesagt das er mir eine Pfütze gebaggert hat :-(  Er macht ihn mir größer. 
Hätte da noch eine andere Frage , ich hab als Schwimmpflanzen Krebsscheren , Teichrose drin . Habt ihr noch Tipps was ich noch rein tun kann ?


----------



## lotta (21. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/68/ 
Marion,schau mal hier, da bekommst du gute Anregungen


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Im Prinzip sind die Ausmaße eines Teiches doch völlig egal, wenn man den Inhalt kennt.
Und 13000Liter ist doch schon keine Pfütze mehr.
Mein alter Teich hatte auch nur 14700Liter und da waren 18Koi (20-60cm) drin.
Also nicht verrückt machen ... und machen lassen 

Zu dem ursprünglichen Thema hat Zacky wohl schon alles geschrieben, zumindest fällt mir nichts erwähnenswertes mehr ein 

Nun heißt es Goldfische abgeben, Filterung optimieren (mich stört der Ausdruck "hab ich drin", klingt wie ein Filter im Teich), Pflanzen erweitern und dann kommt das Genießen.
Erst mal ne Menge Arbeit, aber es lohnt sich.

Wenn Du schreibst, Dein Landschaftsbauer ist gerade da, er will ihn größer machen, heißt das im Rahmen einer Reklamation oder mußt Du das wieder neu bezahlen?
Wenn neuerlich bezahlen, dann lass es und bau in Eigenregie mit uns  . 
Kostet Kraft, Mühe und es wird Schweiß wie bei manchen der Bachlauf fließen ... aber es ist günstiger und Fehler können sofort behoben werden ... ohne mit dem Landschaftsbauer diskutieren zu müssen.
Wieso überhaupt "Landschaftsbauer"? Der ist doch für Gartengestaltung zuständig und nicht für den Teichbau 

Davon abgesehen hätte ich mit ihm schon den ersten Diskussionspunkt gefunden ... die Steine. 
Das ist ein Teich und kein Steinbruch. Es gibt so viele wunderschöne Möglichkeiten die Folie zu verstecken ... aber nein, diese selbsternannten "Teichbauer" verdecken immer alles mit Steinen. Da hätte er bei mir auf Granit gebissen 

Ist das auch im Teich so? Ist da alles voller Kieselsteine (sieht nämlich so aus)?

Kopf hoch ... den Teich kriegen wir hin, vorausgesetzt Du machst mit 

Mandy


----------



## Nori (30. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

Also bei den angegebenen 10.000 Litern und der vermutlich nicht gerade überdimensionierten Filteranlage hätte ich eher den Koi den Laufpass gegeben.
Von der Filteranlage her gesehen sind die Goldis die anspruchsloseren Tiere - und sooo toll vermehren die sich auch nicht - man kann ja immer noch einen Sonnenbarsch dazu geben.
Es verwundert mich eigentlich - normalerweise machen die Koi lapidar gesagt "eher die Grätsche" als die Goldsfische - man kennt ja die Pfützen, in denen die oft dahinvegetieren - da würde ein Koi nach Minuten schon "Kiel Oben" schwimmen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Moonlight (30. März 2013)

*AW: Goldfische tot, Koi haben überlebt - und nun?*

nori,du glaubst gar nicht wie robust ein baumarkt-\ eurokoi sein kann. ich kann ein lied davon singen.


----------

